# Cost to replace an EOS M sensor



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Just an FYI, if you damage the sensor in your EOS M it will cost the same as buying a brand new EOS M, kit lens and flash. Cost with taxes and shipping was over $400 cdn!

I had a spec of something on the sensor when I bought an open stock kit the other day, thinking it was a bit of spit or water drop I took the camera out to Canon Mississauga. Oh and btw Canon does not consider the EOS M to be an EOS camera so it actually has to go to their 3rd party repair facility in Whitby. Anyhow after cleaning the sensor they sent an email to tell me that there was some sort of mark left behind on the sensor and that to bring the camera back to 100% it would cost $434.87. I declined the repair and will see just how bad the sensor is. In the mean time I called the shop I bought it from but I could have screwed them because Canon now has the sn so depending on how much of a mark is left on the sensor the camera is probably not salable and I'm not sure if it's returnable. Do have the credit card extended warranty though not sure how that will work. 

Anyhow two important things to note, open box stock is not covered under Canon's warranty and that means store demos. I did not know this. And sensor cleanings are also not covered under warranty, which makes sense though Canon come to the paper to clean our Pro gear for free so go figure.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Are we talking the sensor? In which case the flaw appears on the images. Or are we talking the display, which would be irritating when viewing, but would have no impact on the images.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Sensor as in the piece used to capture the image. Trust me I know the difference between a visible mark on the sensor vs something on the LCD.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Open box items are also not covered under apple warranty.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

IllusionX said:


> Open box items are also not covered under apple warranty.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Open box is essentially another form of "used", so the questions are: is the original warranty transferable, and if so what was the original purchase date?

Don't know about Canon, but AFAIK an Apple standard warranty is transferable, so you should get 1 year from the *first buyer's* purchase date, and be eligible for AppleCare assuming the product wasn't sitting in its open box for the whole eligibility period (could be a problem for iOS devices).

In the case at hand, I'd double check the fine print in Canons warranty regarding used products and transferability, not assume the person I'm dealing with is perfectly knowledgeable and completely honest. Companies like to wiggle out of warranty repairs...


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Back in the day we would open a new camera and put it on display as a demo because folks don't usually buy something sight unseen. We called them demos, now it seems they are called open box. When it was sold it was sold with a full warranty as new and in most cases the cameras were very lightly handled just inside the store now that seems to have changed so my point would be if you bought a demo do not say that the camera was a demo.

Perhaps Canon mistakenly called a demo open box. Returns I would classify as open box. Seems like lots of wiggle room.

From a retailer's standpoint why would they eat the cost of a camera since folks don't want a 'new' item that has no warranty. That in effect is what Canon has said and why I am concerned. A small photo retailer won't have a huge inventory so it is probably uneconomical to have display cameras if this is the case.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't fully grasp who is to blame for this situation, but you've apparently been left holding the bag, which makes your story a valuable reminder to be careful when buying demo or open-box. Supposedly third-party warranties aren't as useless as they once were, so might be worth looking into in these situations. 

And I'd be especially careful with a used/returned/demo mirrorless camera precisely because the sensors are so vulnerable...

Anyway, I hope you find a satisfactory solution.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

iMatt said:


> I don't fully grasp who is to blame for this situation, but you've apparently been left holding the bag, which makes your story a valuable reminder to be careful when buying demo or open-box. Supposedly third-party warranties aren't as useless as they once were, so might be worth looking into in these situations.
> 
> And I'd be especially careful with a used/returned/demo mirrorless camera precisely because the sensors are so vulnerable...
> 
> Anyway, I hope you find a satisfactory solution.


Ditto:

Store should be very clear on return/exchange policies on open box items. If there is a no return/exchange policy then customer should be allowed to very thoroughly test items such as cameras in store.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

eMacMan said:


> Ditto:
> 
> Store should be very clear on return/exchange policies on open box items. If there is a no return/exchange policy then customer should be allowed to very thoroughly test items such as cameras in store.


Actually the store has been very helpful. The salesperson who sold me the camera used to work for me. They would have taken the camera back if I requested it be replaced with a new one.

Price I paid was nearly $100 less then Henry's current sale price. Have the option of an extended warranty 3rd party though my credit card doubles the warranty anyway. 

I decided to keep the camera because my gut feeling is that the mark was a bit of water or spit and it appears to have been completely removed and that this added charge was bogus.

The policy is Canon Canada's. Anyhow the followup is this, got the camera back yesterday. Sensor is nice and clean and we cannot detect any visible residue that Canon claims was there. New test images show the original problem has been solved and no sign of artifacts from the claimed invisible residue.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

> Actually the store has been very helpful. The salesperson who sold me the camera used to work for me. They would have taken the camera back if I requested it be replaced with a new one.
> 
> Price I paid was nearly $100 less then Henry's current sale price. Have the option of an extended warranty 3rd party though my credit card doubles the warranty anyway.
> 
> ...


That is good news on several fronts glad it worked out.


----------

